# Hi, my name is Libhater..........



## Libhater (Jun 28, 2016)

I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 28, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. *I have a sense of human *and am a thick skinned white guy.



Just a sense of human?  Hmmm, gonna keep my eye on you.

Welcome.


----------



## aaronleland (Jun 28, 2016)

You suck.

Welcome.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 28, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.


Welcome.  Retired vet here.  Think I saw you on Politicalhotwire a few years back.   Libertarian here, don't hate anyone;  "_Socially Liberal, Fiscally Conservative.  I don't give a shit what you do, just don't do it on my lawn or make me pay for it_".

Except for the more isolationist and national defense aspects, I agree with this: Platform


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 28, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.



Thank you for your service.  You're going to hate me.


----------



## Libhater (Jun 28, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Libhater said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.
> ...



No way, I don't hate anyone including my three ultra liberal brothers.


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 28, 2016)

Well then, I suggest a name change.


----------



## Libhater (Jun 28, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Well then, I suggest a name change.



No way, for I'll always hate modern day liberalism, i.e. socialism.


----------



## Juan de Fuca (Jun 28, 2016)

You will hate me. Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jun 28, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.


_Welcome to the forum, it's nice to meet you~ I'm a Conservative and a supporter of life, and the Constitution as well. I look forward to being in debates with you!_


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 28, 2016)

You will love me.


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jun 28, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> You will love me.


_He'll love me, too~ everyone loves me, some people just don't realize it~_


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 28, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.


I like you already. Hope you like coffee.


----------



## Granny (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you for your service and welcome to the Board.


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 28, 2016)

Libhater said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Well then, I suggest a name change.
> ...



Except that liberalism is not the same as socialism.  But, we'll have this discussion later and get you up to speed.  It's never too late.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 28, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.


What branch of service? Jarhead? Squid? They're the only ones with a sense of human?


----------



## mamooth (Jun 28, 2016)

The oath that every veteran swore demands that they oppose the domestic enemies of the Constitution, meaning conservatives. I take that oath seriously, which is why I mock conservatives so mercilessly.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## skye (Jun 28, 2016)

Welcome Libhater!!!!!


----------



## PredFan (Jun 28, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.



Plenty reasons to hate them. You might actually discover some new ones.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## The Great Goose (Jun 28, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.


Hi, I'm liberal. Quite excessive.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 28, 2016)

mamooth said:


> The oath that every veteran swore demands that they oppose the domestic enemies of the Constitution, meaning conservatives. I take that oath seriously, which is why I mock conservatives so mercilessly.


Why only conservatives and not liberals who seek to rewrite or reinterpret the Constitution into something unintended by the Founders?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 28, 2016)

Libhater said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Libhater said:
> ...




Hmmmm....Three liberal brothers, one right wing nut brother........Is that you Ken? You still pouting because we laughed at your new Limbaugh tattoo last Christmas?


----------



## mamooth (Jun 28, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Why only conservatives and not liberals who seek to rewrite or reinterpret the Constitution into something unintended by the Founders?



I think the original intent of the Founders was that original intent should not be the guideline.


----------



## Libhater (Jun 28, 2016)

SYTFE said:


> Libhater said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 28, 2016)

Can always use another GOOD MAN, to bitch slap the FAGERALS, and subversives! You'll enjoy the utter stupidity of the left here, NONE OF THE have an IQ over 50!


----------



## Yarddog (Jun 28, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Libhater said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.
> ...



Holy s*****  is that a cup of JOE?   or a cup named JOE???


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 28, 2016)

Welcome LibHater.   I'm surprised that name wasn't taken by now !!!!


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.


*None of our remaining liberals here have had their shots and few are house broken. So watch where you step and chose your shots wisely.*


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.



You are a silly old fool.  There is no sky fairy but I'm glad to know you can be taken advantage of in case I find it useful.

Welcome.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.



Hi, I'm not conservative, so I'd like to ask some questions. 

So being a "strict Constitutionalist" we have to assume that believe in the equality of the laws. So you agree with Gay marriage being legal? 

You are "pro life for God's children", who are God's children? Just Christians or all?

Does this mean you're anti-war? Seeing as the Iraq war lost the lives of how many of God's children?

Does it also mean you're anti-executions too? They are God's children after all.


----------



## SYTFE (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Libhater said:
> ...



I definitely look forward to listening to you try to make "points" about liberalism and socialism and stuff.


----------



## Witchit (Jun 29, 2016)

Welcome. It would appear you are interchangeable with better than half the board.


----------



## Witchit (Jun 29, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I thought you were attacking my avatar, lol!


----------



## The Great Goose (Jun 29, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


----------



## Libhater (Jun 29, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Libhater said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.
> ...




I'm going to keep this short with some quick answers to your questions since this is just the introductory section of the forum. Can elaborate later once I get my feet soiled with liberal scum.

I do not agree with gay marriage as it is unconstitutional.
God's children includes everyone.
I am not anti war.
I am for executions of those who murder. An eye for an eye comes into play here.

ps: Though my politics may be a bit to the right of Attila the Hun, I do realize that others in both parties have major ideological and policy-driven flaws and that making the choice for potus between the crooked, lying, establishment socialist whore hillary or with the successful, straight shooting, entrepreneur real estate tycoon Trump becomes a no-brainer.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 29, 2016)

i am 135% more conservative than you!


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.


I pretty much hate you already but welcome. We are all Americans and America is great because we are a blend of liberals and conservatives. If we were all conservatives this place would suck but I don't think we'd be better if we were all liberal either.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Libhater said:
> ...


Look on truthometer. Trump lies more than hillary.

Trump edu. Conman. Bankruptcy. Liar. Born rich


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.



Trump


----------



## Valerie (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> No way, I don't hate anyone including my three ultra liberal brothers.




hence the name you chose for yourself.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 29, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Libhater said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today.* I'm 66 years old*, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.
> ...




  trump just turned 70.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 29, 2016)

Valerie said:


> hence the name you chose for yourself.



Read the thread dumbass...


----------



## Valerie (Jun 29, 2016)

lib hater hates libs, no doubt about that.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> No way, I don't hate anyone including my three ultra liberal brothers.





Libhater said:


> No way, for I'll always hate modern day liberalism, i.e. socialism.





Valerie said:


> lib hater hates libs, no doubt about that.



It is really difficult dealing with stupid people...


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.


Libhater, how charming. A friend to everyone.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Libhater said:
> ...


Give me a break. If you don't hate anyone, why is your screen name Libhater?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Libhater said:
> ...


Calling all liberals scum shows how very thoughtful and fair minded you are. Not.


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater?

Nice name.

Now go fuck yourself.


----------



## xband (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.



Hey, my name is xband. Waz up in your neck of the woods?


----------



## williepete (Jun 29, 2016)

Welcome. Always good to have another Vet among us. Someone who has put some skin in the game versus the usual pack of parasites who will never appreciate how great they have it.

What branch did you serve in? Specialty? Any interesting overseas assignments?


----------



## Kristian (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.



Booth God and Christ are dumb.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I'm going to keep this short with some quick answers to your questions since this is just the introductory section of the forum. Can elaborate later once I get my feet soiled with liberal scum.
> 
> I do not agree with gay marriage as it is unconstitutional.
> God's children includes everyone.
> ...


you're good at putting lipstick on pigs n00b. I'll give you that.

You sound like you suffer from epistimic closure. Theres quite a few here like you such as easyt65, RetiredGySgt , etc... rw hacks whose only role is predictable rw flaming


----------



## Obiwan (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.


Welcome, and thank you for your service...

I take it from your post that you are 'Nam era...

I learned a lot from those guys (my NCOs)...

Welcome to the dogfight!!!


----------



## mamooth (Jun 29, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> You might stop reading the Daily Kos and start reading some factual history



Check it out, Kos Derangement Syndrome (KDS). Very common in those who wish to avoid topics by way of irrelevant deflection.



> Regardless, it still doesn't explain why you hate almost half of your fellow Americans.



I said I mock conservatives. I never said I hate them. That's your spin. Is it projection?

Now, in terms of hatred, you might want to focus on the guy who proudly calls himself "libhater". Just a thought, as I notice you gave him a free pass.


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 29, 2016)

> Hi, my name is Libhater..........



............which is about as infantile and petty a board username I've ever heard of 

Start over while you still have nothing to lose before you invest more time and cred in your childish user nic Tubby


----------



## Pocahontas (Jun 29, 2016)

As a first introduction on a message board that initial post makes perfect sense but only as a first introduction on a message board.


----------



## Pocahontas (Jun 29, 2016)

williepete said:


> Welcome. Always good to have another Vet among us. Someone who has put some skin in the game versus the usual pack of parasites who will never appreciate how great they have it.
> 
> What branch did you serve in? Specialty? Any interesting overseas assignments?



Many served and some fewer percentage actually served on front lines in wars and some who served, served in Hawaii like one of my brothers.  Another brother served in Germany and came back with a drug issue from 4 years of partying.  My dad made the military his career and served around the world.  My uncle died serving in a war.  I would change your wording to reflect that by not giving second class citizenship to those who never served in a war as most military do not serve in the front lines either.  Everyone sacrifices in whatever roll they accept.  Many who never served lost loved ones who did serve so be humble.


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 29, 2016)

mamooth said:


> I said I mock conservatives. I never said I hate them. That's your spin. Is it projection?...


You declared them domestic enemies of the Constitution.  What do you propose we do to enemies of our Constitution?   



mamooth said:


> *The oath that every veteran swore demands that *t*hey oppose the domestic enemies of the Constitution, meaning conservatives.* I take that oath seriously, which is why I mock conservatives so mercilessly.


Are you a vet?  Did you ever take that oath?  Do you hate the military?


----------



## Divine Wind (Jun 29, 2016)

Pocahontas said:


> .... I would change your wording to reflect that by not giving second class citizenship to those who never served in a war as most military do not serve in the front lines either.  Everyone sacrifices in whatever roll they accept.  Many who never served lost loved ones who did serve so be humble.


Who said something about second class citizenship?  Besides you, that is.


----------



## Libhater (Jun 29, 2016)

Kristian said:


> Libhater said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on a lot of political forums but hadn't seen this one until today. I'm 66 years old, am a veteran and I'm extremely Conservative; a strict Constitutionalist; a Christian and a pro American Capitalist as opposed to being an anti American socialist. I am pro life for God's children as everyone should be. I have a sense of human and am a thick skinned white guy.
> ...



How old are you....three?


----------



## Pocahontas (Jun 29, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > .... I would change your wording to reflect that by not giving second class citizenship to those who never served in a war as most military do not serve in the front lines either.  Everyone sacrifices in whatever roll they accept.  Many who never served lost loved ones who did serve so be humble.
> ...


Did you want me to repeat the exact distasteful statement?  Ok here you go: _ "Always good to have another Vet among us. Someone who has put some skin in the game versus the usual pack of parasites who will never appreciate how great they have it." _ The point is not a word game.  The point is the point I made that there are few not impacted by the sacrifice of those on the front line.  Those on the front line are a smaller group than the rest who serve.  Hopefully all, even those who served only in Hawaii understand the sacrifice the few have made.  This is not a unique club as families and friends all fully understand what war is and bury their loved ones so no need for anyone to be dismissive.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 29, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



Certainly not.  What with all your responsibilities I was just in awe that you should take the time to share here at USMB.


----------



## Kristian (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> > Libhater said:
> ...



x10 later this summer. 

Do you know that no one can change spot. 

I am from distance.

They never help me with beliefs.

Stupidfy Gods in my life.


----------



## Kristian (Jun 29, 2016)

Libhater said:


> Kristian said:
> 
> 
> > Libhater said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 29, 2016)

Pocahontas said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Pocahontas said:
> ...


He didn't say anything about front line combat. For every combat troop there 11 support troops and the combat troops are aware of this fact and appreciate every one of them. The military is a team and a combat troop doesn't think he's the un-expendable star quarterback. We respect the non combat troops, the Reserves, National Guard and all service connected people. We don't hate them even though we rag each other a lot. The people we don't like are the cowards, the unpatriotic and those who live the good life and are willing to take everything for granted without sacrifice. Since you probably were never in the military you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Kristian (Jun 29, 2016)

National Guard are no avaible yet but the Army are now down to 445,000 soldier.
And then Marine Corps and Marines in south and western United States.
Very good skills. The U.S. have yet no war in home country last 150 year. 

You are knowless.


----------



## Pocahontas (Jun 29, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Except that is an obnoxious summation, and completely out of character with those who do serve and those who support those who serve.  First of all how you manage to decide who appreciates what and how you merged all elements of the military is far removed from reality.  One doesn't have to be in the military when you come from a family where many served but maybe they were unusual as they did know the difference in military service and they did know that the public appreciated them, and they did respect those on the front lines just as we all do.  I don't need a lecture as I think the good part of who they are is what caused them to serve and caused them not to knock those who didn't.  I don't remember one brother ever say something that distasteful as to pretend that someone is more aware than someone who has not served. No one can guess the heart of someone they disagree with so guessing they don't have the same level of respect is unnecessary.  I am the one who said front line combat.  I said it because we all feel the exact same way about them, great respect for what they sacrificed.  I would have said nothing if he had not added in the insult as that is a slap in the face for those who do respect the military and are hit with a discussion that distasteful about them.  I wanted to be sure any insulter understands that I know as much about the horror of combat as someone who has never fought in the front lines.  We need to all respect one another.


----------



## Kristian (Jun 29, 2016)

War is not dangerous in home country. I will not excape if Sweden are in war right now.


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 29, 2016)

Pocahontas said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Pocahontas said:
> ...


You didn't digest what I said.


----------

